# Peach Cobbler



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like great Pot Luck desert.









2 lbs fresh or canned sliced peaches, drained
2/3 cup oats
2/3 cup flour
2/3 cup light brown sugar
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
3/4 cup softened butter

Place the peaches in the stoneware of a Crock-Pot Slow Cooker. Combine oats, flour, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and pour over peaches.  Add the butter and stir until crumbly. Cook on low for 3 hours. Then Enjoy!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, Man! NOT fair!!! Its 11:30 here and bedtime!!!!!

Say ee4308 - I've had some of those fresh picked Alabama peaches and they are to die for. Can your recipe still work as well with those early picked peaches that we get shipped up here to New England??????


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Oh, Man! NOT fair!!! Its 11:30 here and bedtime!!!!!
> 
> Can your recipe still work as well with those early picked peaches that we get shipped up here to New England??????
> [snapback]69163[/snapback]​


wolfwood,

Haven't tried the recipe yet.







Just run across it tonight, but I don't see why they would not work well. I am probably going to try it first with the canned peaches, and later with fresh ones. Yep, the peaches out of Clanton, AL (just south of Birmingham) are fine.







Let me know if you get to try this one before I do.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> I am probably going to try it first with the canned peaches, and later with fresh ones. Yep, the peaches out of Clanton, AL (just south of Birmingham) are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CANNED peaches in Alabama???? Isn't that illegal or something?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That"s the kind of recipe I like simple and easy
Making me hungry already









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Pass the Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla ice cream, please.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ummm!!!

There I go, salivating at the computer again! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

sunny Looks like it would be very good and something simple enough even I could make it.

Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

srlaws said:


> sunny Looks like it would be very good and something simple enough even I could make it.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]69290[/snapback]​


Steve,

That is the first thing that caught my attention.







Ought to be kinda hard to mess up something that simple.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think I will try this in a dutch oven with a few coals on our next trip. The kids will love it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just made this with the kids. Very easy and tastes great.

Very Yummmy

Thanks
Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thor,

Glad to hear that you tried and enjoyed this one. sunny I will be giving it a try come first of the week. Hope mine turns out as good as yours.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Thor,
> 
> Glad to hear that you tried and enjoyed this one. sunny I will be giving it a try come first of the week. Hope mine turns out as good as yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for testing it out for us, Thor. ee4308, let us know....tho' it may be a NewYear's Eve treat at Wolfwood! Yum!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> I just made this with the kids.


You know, Thor... If you rigged up a conveyor belt through your oven...









Happy Trails,
Doug

Gotcha! (Bet you thought this was an airplane reference!)


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Soooo .... does this mean you're signing up for this for the May Southeast Rally?







JK Sounds yummy! Hmmmm ... maybe the electric ice cream maker will make the trip in our camper as the side. (ok, now I'm hungry).

Hope to see you there. Can't wait.

Carmen


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Soooo .... does this mean you're signing up for this for the May Southeast Rally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be a good idea, I think. sunny lol I was thinking of bringing an ice cream freezer also. We ought to have plenty.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thor said:


> I just made this with the kids. Very easy and tastes great.
> 
> Very Yummmy
> 
> ...


I tried it yesterday! Turned out great also.







Everyone really enjoyed it. sunny Even after a full meal of black eyed peas, collards, potato salad, ham and lots of fried corn bread, I still managed two bowls of the peach cobbler!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Great recipe, but here's a tip. Always put a Reynolds Oven bag or the new Slow Cooker bags in your crockpot for easy cleanup. All you do it pull the bag out and wipe the inside of your crockpot and you are cleaned up.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I did not know about the oven bags in the crock or the crock bags. They do not melt?
Linda


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Great recipe, but here's a tip. Always put a Reynolds Oven bag or the new Slow Cooker bags in your crockpot for easy cleanup. All you do it pull the bag out and wipe the inside of your crockpot and you are cleaned up.
> [snapback]99473[/snapback]​


Didn't know that.







Thanks for the tip. sunny Have to try that next time.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a great Idea








easier is better









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Great recipe, but here's a tip. Always put a Reynolds Oven bag or the new Slow Cooker bags in your crockpot for easy cleanup. All you do it pull the bag out and wipe the inside of your crockpot and you are cleaned up.
> [snapback]99473[/snapback]​


the slow cooker bags are made for crock pots, so no they do not melt. This recipe calls for cooking on the low setting, and so even the oven bag will work if you do not find the slow cooker bag. I never cook without them anymore, because even if the seal leaks a little, clean up is a breeze. Short cleanup time is always a plus on vacation


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR (that's my tummy talk'n)

That cobbler sounds yummy!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm glad this got bumped back to the front. Somewhere along the lines I missed this topic. Sounds like a wonderful recipe....can't wait to try it with my camping group.


----------



## Hogfan (Apr 8, 2006)

I made this cobbler for my family at home last night and it really was good. DH liked it with his Blue Bell ice cream! I am thinking about making it at work for lunch!

Hogfan


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Tried out some new eats on our most recent trip.

Who knew you could make Breakfast in a Crock Pot!?!

Great for get up and go mornings here are two we tried and enjoyed:

Number 1

Crock-Pot Breakfast Cobbler
4 medium-sized apples, peeled and sliced
1/4 C. honey
1 t. cinnamon
2 T. butter, melted
2 C. granola cereal

Spray inside of Crock-Pot with nonstick spray. Place apples in slow cooker and mix in remaining ingredients. Cover and cook on low 7-9 hours, or overnight (alternately, cook on high 2-3 hours). Serve with milk.

Makes 4 servings.

Number 2

This makes enough for a small army so if you don't have one cut the recipe in half. Or plan on sharing with a fellow camper or even better Outbacker!!
We like crumbled sausage instead of bacon and a side of good salsa is the perfect topping.

Crock Pot Morning Casserole
1 bag (32 oz.) frozen hash brown potatoes

1 lb. of bacon diced, cooked and drained or 1 lb. cooked ham, cubed

1 medium diced onion

1 green bell pepper diced

1 1/2 C. shredded cheddar or Monterey Jack cheese

1 dozen eggs

1 C. milk

1 t. salt

1 t. pepper (more or less to taste)

Place a layer of frozen potatoes on the bottom of the slow cooker, followed by a layer of bacon then onions, green pepper and cheese. Repeat the layering process two or three more times, ending with a layer of cheese.

Beat the eggs, milk and salt and pepper together. Pour over the Crockpot mixture, cover and turn on low. Cook for 10-12 hours

Hope ya all enjoy!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow. All of these sound yummy. Now, I wonder who has my Crock Pot!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> Looks like great Pot Luck desert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like a WOW! recipe to me!


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Man!Â NOT fair!!!Â Its 11:30 here and bedtime!!!!!
> ...


We are proud of our peaches and invite anyone coming through to stop by and sit a spell eating peaches and ice cream. It is hard to beat and that recipe sounds easy enough that I can't mess it up!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I made this recipe this past weekend camping. The "inlaws" dropped by the campsite, and I was ready...Put a scoop of Breyers Creamy Vanilla (lite - like THAT will make a difference







) - and boy it was a HIT. No one seems to believe this peach cobbler came from a crock pot. I sure do love this site...







Thanks


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Reading this makes me hungry








Thanks for sharing

willie


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Does anyone know how many servings this recipe makes? Does it fill a normal crock-pot?

I would like to make this for our church small group this week and I expect 10 - 12 people.

Thanks!!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> Does anyone know how many servings this recipe makes? Does it fill a normal crock-pot?
> 
> I would like to make this for our church small group this week and I expect 10 - 12 people.
> 
> Thanks!!!


It truly fills a full sized round crock pot. I don't know the exact servings, but I do know it fed 4 people for 3 days- if that helps...Good luck


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm going to have to hurry up and finish those Ham and beans that are in my Crock pot and try the Peach Cobbler. I'm so hungry now! 
Thanks


----------

